# The Great Los Angeles Panorama



## DaveofCali (Oct 26, 2002)

spanning a length of 15 miles from Santa Monica to Downtown Los Angeles, with the Hollywood sign almost 9 miles away, Santa Monica downtown and beach more than 7 miles away, Downtown L.A. about 7 miles away, and L.A. county's tallest mountain, Mount Baldy, about 45 miles away. This panorama was taken with my older Canon Powershot G2 camera about a year ago and its 3X zoom has been pushed to the max to make this panorama.


----------



## ReddAlert (Nov 4, 2004)

Holy shit is all I can say to this.


----------



## [email protected]YoM (Jun 29, 2004)

very impressing , more than 10 cluster, oh my eyes


----------



## M. Brown (Jul 5, 2004)

NiCe


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

very very nice.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Hell ya!


----------



## squeemu (Dec 16, 2004)

Wow what a clear day! You can almost make out Pasadena in the distance as well!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 14, 2005)

Whoooha!!~ nice one indeed.


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

That's a massive pano.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Greeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeat!
kay:


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Wow! One of the best pics I have ever seen of this city!


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Impressive. Was this pano taken from Palos Verdes Hills?


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Lots of sprawl.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

All I can say is "WOW". Excellent job. This is defitnily the best pano of LA I've seen. Never realised how many clusters LA has.


----------



## chukchi (Jan 6, 2005)

wow, amazing


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)




----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

This is the area of LA that is known as "Hollywood." It's where most people in the film industry live (both those in front and behind the camera) and where a couple of studios are located. The other cluster of studios are just behind the mountain with the Hollywood sign in Burbank.


----------



## Facial (Jun 21, 2004)

This is truly the greatest picture of Los Angeles I have seen so far.

However, it probably shows about half of its 'clusters'.


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

I can't stop looking at this pic. It's almost like having a multiple orgasm. :drool:


----------



## sean storm (Nov 18, 2004)

WOW..... was this taken in culver city?

this pano really screams mega-city.....


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Mplsuptown said:


> An excellent picture. Truely beautiful shot. I can't help but wonder how much those little houses on the right side of the first front hill go for?


The average house in LA costs about $500,000. So, you try to figure out how much a house in an upper-middle class, low-rich class, or rich area cost.

I live with my uncle and he and his wife just bought this house here in Santa Monica. Let me tell you, they're not cheap.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

That pano is I-M-P-R-E-S-S-I-V-E !
²x²= :eek2:


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

alex3000 said:


> The average house in LA costs about $500,000. So, you try to figure out how much a house in an upper-middle class, low-rich class, or rich area cost.
> 
> I live with my uncle and he and his wife just bought this house here in Santa Monica. Let me tell you, they're not cheap.



LA is out of control, a 3 bedroom, 2 bathroom house goes for around $550k - $750k here in orange county, and thats north orange county, if we're speaking newport beach, huntington, irvine, laguna beach or one of those it is much much higher


----------



## LakeHollywood (Oct 6, 2005)

amazing pano! where were located to get this amazing shot? somewhere in culver city? inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Me too, where was that awesome pano taken from?


----------



## Polcamilla (Oct 6, 2005)

Mplsuptown said:


> An excellent picture. Truely beautiful shot. I can't help but wonder how much those little houses on the right side of the first front hill go for?



I'm almost completely certain that area is the 'Culver Crest' neighborhood of Culver City. If so, then recent prices in the real estate section of the newspaper put the houses at about $1.1-1.2 million for a 3-4 bedroom house.


----------



## redspork02 (May 7, 2005)

Nick in Atlanta said:


> When I'm referring to "Hollywood," I'm not talking about the area of the City of Los Angeles...........


OHHH o.K.
SORRY, The way it was written seemed to suggest the whole area was "litterally" Hollywood.


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

it could be nice to see a pic from the same place when la live is finnish


----------



## latennisguy (Jul 26, 2005)

:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Reconnaissance (Oct 9, 2005)

I see no picture ob the first page?


----------



## alex.will (Oct 17, 2005)

Reconnaissance said:


> I see no picture ob the first page?


Me neither, can some post another link to this image?


----------



## AzN8oi (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## sdtj (Sep 11, 2003)

Thank you...AzN8oi


----------



## rmx (Mar 29, 2006)

i remember seeing this image some time back -- i came back to see it but cant see the image anymore...where is it? I remember it is an amazing panorama...an inspiration..but i dont see it anymore....someone please tell me where is the pano image.......

rohit


----------



## BrizzyChris (Sep 11, 2002)

Yeah, everyone is raving about this picture, but there is nothing left to see.


----------



## kony (Jan 18, 2003)

hi guys i will go in los angeles this week-end and i need to know what are the best locations to have the greatest panorama of L.A.

i don't have a great camera in respect of zoom (i only have an optical zoom X 3) so i would prefer locations not too far away from Downtown

this is the type of panorama i will be looking for , this one is taken from quite far as it's from kenneth hahn park off la cienega, some 36 miles away from where my hotel is (i will be staying in anaheim)...and it seems this shot is 8 miles away from Downtown LA

it will be my second time in L.A., and i will be doing some video shoting from helicopter, i will post videos here if they are worth it

Thanx


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)

Where else can we find the pano?


----------



## Westsidelife (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## XLucky4LifeX (Feb 16, 2009)

So?
Where is the pano?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I cannot see those above pics too...


----------

